# AMUSEMENTS FOR YOUR PUPPY



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

I FREEZE MINI BAGELS AND RACQUET LOVES TO CHASE IT AROUND THE FLOOR DURING THE FROZEN STAGE AND THEN EAT SOME OF IT.
IT KEEPS HIM AMUSED. 
ALSO, I PURCHASED THE NEWSPAPER TOY AT TARGET WHICH HE LOVES. HAVANESE ARE NATURAL PAPER SHREDDERS.


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! Sounds like fun to me


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The bagel shops sell stale mini bagels and label them "dog biscuits". Mine lke fresh bagels, maybe I should try the stale ones. Or I could just wait until mine get stale.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for the post. Frozen bagels. Houston loves Bagels. He hears you open the bag from the other rooms. I will have to try it.


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Puppies seem to like frozen treats...especially when they are teething. When my last dog was a puppy I filled small muffin tins with raw hamberger and froze it. She would just love chewing the frozen berger muffins....I think it helps sooth their gums.
David


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Well, rather than human bagels/donuts as you'd want to keep those to yourselves hahahaha , I'd suggest these ones 
Made of beefskin, instead of the chewing stick it has the shape of a bagel, excellent for play and chew! 
Here they do come in smaller sizes for pups!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

There is a pet shop here that sells frozen beef marrow bones. The dogs love them, especially when it is hot. They are a little expensive, but I find that the ones in the supermarket are not the right size. I might have to go to my butcher and see what I can get.


----------

